# [CM7][Discussion] Bionic booting CM7!



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is a place for discussion and enjoyment! Tell us what you think, are you excited?


----------



## unchoney (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome cant wait...loved it on my x...Need testers?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

This phone is a beast, now its a sexy beast


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

Amazing!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

umm....HAPPY!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

awesome glad to see it.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

WTFBBQ I did NOT expect to see it boot Cm7 this early in it's life.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a TBolt owner and I'm just curious if you guys will have some of the same issues as us as far as the 4G/RIL problem that will also keep you guys out of the mainline for nightlies like we do?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> I'm a TBolt owner and I'm just curious if you guys will have some of the same issues as us as far as the 4G/RIL problem that will also keep you guys out of the mainline for nightlies like we do?


Ask cvpcs that question. But def the radio is going to be a nightmare but I know the bolts is a mess. And with the moto does things typically their radios are amazing.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

The CM7 is like pre alpha test. It boots and that's about it. CVPCS is working on it and as time goes by we will be updated.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

The RIL can be pulled right from moto devices and used on aosp on moto devices. I'm sure cvpcs knows this.


----------

